# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  going to India

## Brijinder

*Going to India for a month on 21st Jan.

???? ??? ?? ????? ??? ??? ????
?? ? ??? ??? ????? ???? ??? ????.
Tamaam shehar ke raste saja diye jayen
ham aa rahe hain kante bichha diye jayen*

----------


## vallab

*Hey welcome to india...*

----------


## Tulip

That's nice brijinder, have a safe journey =)

----------


## JeremyBearer

I am US citizen, not Indian origin. I married an Indian man a few years ago and we have a 1 year old daughter. However, last year my husband unexpectedly died. His parents live in India and are still very depressed after their son's death. Now they want me and my daughter to travel to India this summer to stay a few months with them.

----------

